# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of February 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

  *** You will receive a special title and badge

  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Walk up to a dream character and ask him/her to be your valentine  ::smitten::  



Advanced Lucid task:  Summon or find a tornado and get sucked up into it.

----------


## Fergie1

Looks like fun.

----------


## FreeOne

yeah go advanced task&#33;&#33;&#33; this is going to be so sweet  ::D:   :smiley:   ::content::

----------


## lucidbuddha

Ok, so ever since this tornado task was decided in the task club I&#39;ve been trying unsuccessfully. So here are some failed attempts from the last few days.

*Early Attempt at February&#39;s Task*

I think I&#39;m dreaming and do a RC jump up to sky, it doesn&#39;t work at first  but  I know I&#39;m dreaming so I do it again and get liftoff. I fly around and people keep talking to me, but I ignore them. I look at all the dust and fog around and will a tornado, but the dust only goes into a funnel, and dissipates. It feels like the future because there are cars and bars in sky. I see a whirlwind over a distance and try fly to it. People keep grabbing me, I let my boots fall off, a flying car hits me right in the face but I know it can&#39;t harm me, but it did take me back a bit.  ::shock:: 

*Another Attempt*

I remember the tornado task and try to make some. Everytime I get a funnel cloud going, it disappears when I approach it. I did however notice a really strong one from time to time that I thought I could get sucked into except when I approached it, some music would stop and the tornado would fall like dust. I thought to myself that the next time I hear that music, I&#39;m going to rush outside and jump in that tornado. I think it was incubus. When I try the tornado task, I keep making lots of little funnels that keep disappearing, I can&#39;t keep them going to get sucked in.  :Mad: 

Anyway, for the complete entries see my journal. I will get this task&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

I hate tornados. 
They haunted me for a good couple of decades.

I hate valentines.
Unless Johnny Depp appears in my LD, I&#39;m not asking anyone to be my valentine.

Hmmm.

Possible death by tornado or encounter a potentially clingy DC?
Maybe I can ask a DC to be my valentine then laugh as I summon a tornado to wisk me far away from him. 
 ::bigteeth::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Oh, if I can break out of this lucid dry spell, I so have a particular *new* DC in mind to ask to be my valentine.  She showed up last night in my dreams and cooked me dinner.  ::D:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

*walks up to sloth* be my valentine?&#33;

----------


## slimslowslider

OK, so after my poor attempts at January&#39;s task I just did the Tornado one&#33; :yumdumdoodledum: 

I was in the middle of a lengthy and vivid adventure where I, plus a group of mates, were in some kind of industrial complex looking for a lift down to a sub-basement level.  Here I knew there was a valve that needed to be turned off and would shut down the bad guy&#39;s operation.  There were lots of doors all looking the same and the only way you could tell the elevator was a small grey button in the grey wall next to the door. To make matters worse we were being chased by a bunch of mean mercenaries.  Eventually found an elevator down but ended up at ground level in a kind of public plaza, so looked for another elevator to go down to the basement.  After much running about and dodging the baddies, we found two small hatches side by side, and pressed the call button.  A lift arrived and unfolded itself from the much too tiny hatch.  At this point I became lucid (I lecture on deployable structures amongst other things and it wasnt right&#33 :wink2:  

_So I straight away remembered the task, but considered just going on with the adventure.  Decided tornados would be more fun and summoned one by spinning (seemed very appropriate). When I stopped spinning there were ominous marshmallow skies and a twister like a water spout comming towards us from accross the parking lot.  It was about six feet wide at the base and seemed to be made of grey/brown water with leaves and grass.  Very relieved that this materialisation was easier than making a snowman I flew up to enter it.  At first I couldn&#39;t - it was like we were the same electrical charge - I kept approaching it and it would spin around me. Eventually succeeded and got sucked in.  All I could see was the water and leaves spinning and the feeling of tremendous force - but nothing else seemed to be happening.  So I dropped out of it and was left there holding onto its base.  It was like a huge writhing snake or hose attached to the sky. I noticed that my friends were also holding tornados (about seven) but they looked rather concerned as if they had a tiger by the tail&#33;  I suggested that we all run around each other like the maypole dance - I thought perhaps we could make a giant one.  It kind of worked but when we let go the whole thing sucked itself back into the sky.  At this moment the mercenaries appeared from inside a building - they hadn&#39;t noticed the tornado thing and approached us with menace.  I of course had no fear and I think they sensed this because they didn&#39;t try anything but instead looked kinda sheepish - there was quite a crowd of public by now.  The sergeant was literally dripping in guns, grenades and knives - I said to him, pointing at his weapons, &#39;Is there something wrong with you?&#39; everyone laughed including me and I woke up&#33;_

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Ok, this time I&#39;ll try to do the the normal task. I don&#39;t think I&#39;m ready for the advanced one yet. :sweat1: 

Wish me luck&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Amidreaming?

i think asking something weird like a cactus  ::cactus::  or like a tree to be your valentine..... i wonder if anything will happen. or maybe your reflection. that would be wild.  yea

----------


## pj

(Success at both - Feb. 4.  First lucid I&#39;ve had in weeks, too.  Controlling the things is a breeze - it&#39;s getting there that&#39;s the battle right now.)

After getting up and going back to sleep on the couch in the living room, I hear what I think is my son&#39;s alarm go off and think, "Damn it... it&#39;s Sunday - he should have shut that off.  His bedroom door opens, but there is no light behind him as usual.  I RC and become lucid.

He walks into the kitchen and starts making himself breakfast.  I think it would be fun to go mess with him, so I follow him (floating, like a ghost) into the kitchen, drift up behind him and lay my hands on his shoulders, but they pass right through&#33;  I realize I AM a ghost.  So I look around our kitchen, which is full of plants that have never been there before.  I look at the delicate leaves and the detail, as my son passes through me several times before going back to his bedroom.

I go into the dining room and a strange dog is there.  It is a pit bull.  I reach down to pet it, and it bites me and won&#39;t let go.  There is no pain - I know this is a dream and find this all amusing.  I think, "Well, am I going to waste all this here or go find me a tornado?"  I know it is COLD outslde, (-1 F here for real at the moment,) but open the door and go outside, bracing for a cold blast.

It is a fall day.  There is a powerful wind and I can see a green-black cloud to the north-west.  This isn&#39;t quite right - tornadic storms generally approach our house from the south-west.  I take three steps and push into the sky.

I can see a black funnel a few blocks away from me.  I fly higher, and as I do the wind gets worse and things get louder and louder.  As I approach the funnel, the wind from behind me just starts carrying me, so I stop consciously flying and let it take me.

I am in the tornado.  At first, I can&#39;t see anything.  It is terribly loud, and I am getting buffeted by debris - but it doesn&#39;t hurt, because I decide it doesn&#39;t.  I sort of swim toward what I think is the middle of the thing.  It seems a bit calmer here.  There is a lot of brown stuff - leaves and wood chunks and whatnot.  I find the dead middle and lay on my back.  I know it is the middle because I start rotating around like a top.  It is comfortable, but gets boring quickly.

I&#39;m already spinning, so I close my eyes and decide to emerge in a park with lots of people where I can ask a DC to be my Valentine.  I open my eyes and am in a suburban neighborhood.  There is a park and a river just a half block away, and it is full of people.  The people all look like bad Japanese anime though - so I stop and study my hands for a bit.  When I look up, they are real people.

I find somebody with long hair in a brown coat who looks really sad, just by the way she&#39;s walking, though I can&#39;t see her face.  I come up behind her and say, "Hey... would you be my valentine?"  as I walk up beside her.  She turns away from me and heads off in a new direction.  I put my hand on her shoulder and whisper again, "Would you please be my valentine?"  She looks at me and I can finally see her face.  She is probably about my age, with an injury over one of her eyes.  With her eyes looking at the ground, she says, "Leave me alone.  Go find somebody else."

Well, I asked.  

(At this point, things fade away really fast.  I know that I could pretty easily WILD now, because once a lucid occurs in a night it seems to be really easy to get back there - but I can feel the beginnings of a headache from too much sleep and decide to get up.)

----------


## someweirdsin

Wow&#33; what an awesome dream&#33;  Ive been having so many lucid dreams lately its insane so im going to try the valentine task.  Kinda glad i didn´t do it last night though because i was lucid with my sister and that would have just been weird...

----------


## pj

> Wow&#33; what an awesome dream&#33;  Ive been having so many lucid dreams lately its insane so im going to try the valentine task.  Kinda glad i didn´t do it last night though because i was lucid with my sister and that would have just been weird...
> [/b]



Thank you&#33;

I had three lucid dreams all last month - two of them in the same night, and none in the past few weeks.  I wish I better understood the conditions that make this happen.

It sure was fun though&#33;

----------


## dreamergirl

Ok, i tried the tonado summonig thing which is a very bad idea for me because i am horrified of tornados, ok, this is how it went, i was standing on the roof of my house when i bacame lucid, i jumped off and dream spun to summon a tornado, one came and i jumped into it. i felt my self spinnign around and my head started ti hurt, it turned into a nightmare and i wooke up twisted in my blankets and on the floor.

----------


## Clairity

Wow.. great tornado dreams everyone&#33;&#33;    ::bowdown::  

I didn&#39;t get to the advanced task but I was able to complete the basic task.

I woke up about 3:45am, went to the bathroom and then went back to bed.  After about 30 minutes.. I felt like my body was asleep but I wasn&#39;t totally sure.  I lay there debating for about 10 minutes when I finally decided to go for it and rolled off the bed.

I don&#39;t recall going outside but I found myself on a street with people strolling by me.

I started walking against the crowd (I don&#39;t know why).. when I noticed that ADAM BEACH was walking towards me&#33;&#33;   ::huh2::  

For those who don&#39;t know who Adam Beach is .. he starred in "Flags of our Fathers, Windtalkers, Squanto, etc.

Anyway, I had just watched him in a movie called "Now and Forever" and he&#39;d made quite an "impression" on me (if ya know what I mean).  :Hi baby:  

So I reacted as any *mature* woman would...  I let out a girly "OH MY GOD&#33;&#33;" and went GALLOPING up to him&#33;&#33;    ::tongue::  

When I reached him.. he was smiling at me and I grabbed his face between my hands and gushed.. "Would you go out with me?&#33;?&#33;"  

(Wait.. that&#39;s not right.. CRAP.. what&#39;s the REAL question?&#33;?&#33 :wink2: 

With my VISE-LIKE grip still on his face.. I asked,  "Will you be my VALENTINE?&#33;?&#33;"

He blinked a couple of times but didn&#39;t answer me&#33;

Heck.. that&#39;s good enough for me (he didn&#39;t say no)&#33;  So I let go of his face, took his hand and we started walking down the street going with the flow of the crowd.

As we walked we saw a beautiful young man sitting crosslegged in the middle of the street in running shorts and a tank top.  On the front of his shirt, where normally a competitor&#39;s number would be pinned, was the word "SEX" in large letters.   ::hrm::   OOOOkaaaay..  I sense a theme here.. 

We kept walking and I noticed other actors in the crowd&#33;&#33;  I can&#39;t remember all those I saw but I do remember Will Smith was one of them.

The dream then faded into a non-lucid, which is the kiss of death for me cuz I normally lose some of my recall of the lucid dream if I don&#39;t wake up immediately when the lucid part ends and write it all down.

Well.. that&#39;s it (but I&#39;m still gonna try for a tornado)&#33;

 :OK Bye now:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Umm... Seeker, what do the badges look like? On my home computer and my mom&#39;s laptop, they both have that red X IPB Image symbol.  ::huh::  

I LOVE THE DANCING COW&#33;&#33;&#33;
 ::dancingcow::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wish I better understood the conditions that make this happen.
> [/b]



Yes, please figure that out, then tell me&#33;  Congrats on the lucids, really cool.

Yours too Clairity; that&#39;s the way to do it&#33;

----------


## pj

> Yes, please figure that out, then tell me&#33;  Congrats on the lucids, really cool.
> [/b]



Thanks, Moonbeam.

Another night of ZERO recall.  

*sigh*

----------


## Seeker

Great tornado&#39;s&#33;  Everyone is having a much easier time with this than with the snowmen.

Badges will arrive soon, I hope.

----------


## Clairity

> Congrats on the lucids, really cool.
> 
> Yours too Clairity; that&#39;s the way to do it&#33;
> [/b]



Thank ya very muchly&#33;    ::bigteeth::

----------


## zhine

Hmm.  My pic just came up and seemed to have replaced the previous poster&#39;s with the same text.
Actually provoked a reality check, but soon realised it was me hitting the wrong key - must be time for bed  :smiley: 

I was lucidly tunneling through a brick wall (windows are easy, wanted to try something different...) when I remembered I was supposed to be on a tornado hunt last night. Went for slimslowslider&#39;s spinning technique but just ended up in a room full of people spinning on a dance floor. Looked like I&#39;d crashed a wedding of spinners. Or maybe I was seeing lots of dreamviewers also trying to spin up a tornado?  ::?:  

Am going to put a drawing of one under my pillow tonight to aid incubation. Hoping to get this month&#39;s wings a bit quicker than the last couple. 

Pity I wasn&#39;t lucid when Mr Depp DID turn up a few nights ago. Should&#39;ve realised that an encounter with him was a) HIGHLY unlikely and that b) he was hovering 10feet above the ground at the time   ::roll::  

Could&#39;ve done the valentine task in style had I reality checked&#33;&#33;

----------


## IceMan

it took me two attempts, but I finally completed the Task&#33;&#33;&#33;
The first time, I had this dream about zombies, where I could see very vividly green flesh and slightly melted waxy skin. Suprisingly it wasn&#39;t a nightmare, it was more of a comedy because I could see this zombie singing and I laughed, at this point I became lucid and remembered the task because I had imprinted it on my mind by repeating it as I went to sleep. However, when I tried to summon the DC I wanted to ask this women came along, and I recognised her from previous dreams, not the way she looked, but the prescence. I had felt that prescence in other dreams, (DG perhaps?). So I forgot the task and woke up to my complete annoyance.

Second attempt:
I was never very good at asking in real life, but when I saw the DC I wanted to ask I remembered (In a kind of weird half way) so I went up to the DC, who was a repetitive ignorent person who in my dreams sits in the corner doing nothing. I asked and they just looked at me weirdly before the dreamscape changed and I lost all lucidity. The rest of the dream was just strange, I think it was the zombies again, can&#39;t actually remember...

anyway, I completed my first Lucid Task of the month&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## h0ju

I completed the tasks this morning, well, once I remembered that there were new tasks they kind of completed themselves. My wife and I were outside our house and it was hot and clear out, this was the give away as its in the minuses and gloomy with snow everywhere when I&#39;m awake  :tongue2: . 

I started to walk around to my back yard with my wife and while trying to think of things I wanted to do, I remembered the tasks. I pulled a set of daisies out of my back pocket (yes my wife likes daisies and hates roses) and waited until she reached the gate. When she opened it she turned around and I asked her to be my valentine like I had never done so before. She grinned at me clearly about to go into her usual hard to get coy little manner, until she saw the daisies. I cued up some rain at this point as there was another task to be had and that sundress of hers would look absolutely killer if it was wet  :tongue2: . I didn&#39;t really have to do much but expect the tornado and there it was. My wife looked over my shoulder in complete shock, I turned to see the damn thing only a house or two away already and figured she could make the journey with me. I grabbed her hand and tugged her off toward it.

My wife protested all the way which made moving against the wind even more difficult. Being the romantic gentleman that I am...I picked her up and threw into the tornado. I jumped in right behind her of course and what I saw made me laugh so hard I sat down and eventually woke up smiling. I was in Oz, go figure&#33;

----------


## Seeker

What is it with zombies?  I&#39;m going to design a task around them some time.  Maybe ask a zombie out on a date?

Congrats on the tasks folks&#33;   :smiley:

----------


## slimslowslider

> because I could see this zombie singing
> [/b]



 ::lol::  

BTW Congrats all on the tornados and valentines...

----------


## Clairity

Oooh.. I love my valentine heart wings&#33;&#33;    ::smitten::

----------


## pj

Cool emblems there, Seeker.  Thank you&#33;

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Oooh...pretty badges.  ::goodjob2::   :bravo: 

Fred approves.
 ::dancingcow::  

Exellent dreams too&#33;&#33;&#33;

Did y&#39;all use an induction technique or something, because I just can&#39;t seem to produce an LD&#33;&#33;  :Pissed:   ::damnit::  Maybe I&#39;m on a dry spell or something. What was it? HILD, DILD, MILD, FILD,&#33;&#33;&#33; Please tell me. I just want to know so I can be apart of all the awesomeness, too&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Lyla

Congratulations everyone&#33; And really nice dream Pj&#33;  :smiley:  

I love the Valentine&#39;s Task badge&#33; I&#39;m gonna try really really hard now, I&#39;m on a one-week long school break so this is my chance&#33; I haven&#39;t had a lucid since the 19th though. Oh well, good luck to everyone who&#39;s trying to complete this month&#39;s tasks&#33;   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Seeker

Thanks to Aphius, he is our badge designer.  Sometimes, I don&#39;t know how he comes up with badges for some of the stranger tasks....

----------


## Kyhaar

I can&#39;t wait until I become Lucid again&#33;

Is it possible to have a crush on a Dream Character? 

Because one asked me to dance so I said "Ok" and his body felt warm   ::content::  

Hee&#33;

Tonight I will do it&#33; Yes... I will concentrate hard&#33;


all I need now is to go to a bookstore and buy EWOLD or something like that.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oooh.. I love my valentine heart wings&#33;&#33;   
> [/b]




I REALLY want one of those.  This is a short month and I&#39;d rather not wait until it&#39;s almost over.  I&#39;m making valentines before bed to get in the mood...

----------


## Clairity

> Being the romantic gentleman that I am...I picked her up and threw into the tornado. I jumped in right behind her of course ...[/b]



LOL&#33;&#33; Ladies first&#33;&#33;

----------


## Clairity

> Did y&#39;all use an induction technique or something, because I just can&#39;t seem to produce an LD&#33;&#33;   Maybe I&#39;m on a dry spell or something. What was it? HILD, DILD, MILD, FILD,&#33;&#33;&#33; Please tell me. I just want to know so I can be apart of all the awesomeness, too&#33;&#33;&#33;[/b]



I use WBTB (wake back to bed) to try for a WILD: 

I go to sleep around 11:30 pm.. 
Wake up around 3:45 am.. 
GET OUT OF BED.. 
Go to the restroom.. 
Maybe drink 4 gulps of a caffienated soda..  
Lay back down on my living room couch and try to WILD (using affirmations, counting, etc.).. 
Try to remain aware of the familiar shift of my body falling asleep while my mind is still awake..
Do a reality check or roll my lucid "body" off the couch.

Hope this helps&#33;

----------


## Kyhaar

I did it&#33; I did BOTH tasks last night, I think&#33; (Mind you, I kinda messed up the regular task, but oh well&#33 :wink2:  Lucid parts are in purple.



So I was at the breakfast table in my old house (I moved 2 or 3 years ago), and I saw my mom and dad making breakfast. I realised I was at my old house, and that my parents never make breakfast together, so I did a nose reality check and became Lucid.  I told my parents that they were dreaming, but they ignored me and kept cooking. Mad, I walked into the computer room and talked to LM on MSN. *I asked her (don&#39;t ask me why&#33 to be my valentine, and she replied, "What the..."*

Then I signed off and remembered the advanced task. I walked outside and saw my mom there, *so I asked my mom to be my valentine&#33;* She didn&#39;t say anything (how rude), so I concentrated hard and summoned 5 small tornados that were blowing on the street. Slightly annoyed, I used my hands and "merged" them into a bigger tornado. Much to my mom&#39;s horror, I walked towards the tornado and poked it. Before I knew what was happened, *I was sucked into it and was spinning around wildy (it was fun&#33 Once I was "spat out", I lost lucidity*.

I can&#39;t remember what happened after that. But I did the tasks. I couldn&#39;t find any men to ask to be my Valentine (I&#39;m really bad at conjuring things), so I asked my mom and best friend. LOL&#33;

EDIT: I am getting better at this  :smiley:

----------


## long jetty

For the last 6 days I&#39;ve been having a lucid every second day. I hope I can keep this up, lol&#33; Anyways, I had one this morning and tried the lucid task, here it is:

I found myself walking into my kitchen (note my house was muddled up), coming home from somewhere, I sat down and said Hello to my mum. She said to me &#39;aren&#39;t you going to do another one of those RC&#39;s?&#39; (she sees me do them a lot in real life), and I said &#39;yeah was just about too&#39; I did it and I was lucid&#33; My mum saw I could breath through my nose and said, &#39;wow youre dreaming&#33;&#39;. The rest of the dream I can remember myself doing alot of RC&#39;s before everything I did, to make sure I was still dreaming, and rubbed my hands together once or twice as a precaution, I didnt want to lose this dream&#33; I was very excited, I sat still and thought about what I was going to do, saw a fruit pavlova and ate some, it tasted just as real, but i didnt feel hungry at all. I examined everything, everything looked so real, I must of had fairly good vividness because everything looked as real as life. I remembered the lucid task, and couldn&#39;t find anyone to ask, I saw blazie and thought, haha i&#39;ll just ask him, he normally says weird/stupid stuff to me, i&#39;ll return the favor and turned to Blaize and asked him to be my valentines, he replied &#39;as long as you catch the bus&#39; (doesnt make sense to me either). I walked out to the living room and looked around, I sat down in a chair and spun around in it, I heard it increases vividness and just spun anyways. I stopped and didn&#39;t notice any difference. I went to walk outside, but just before I did, I tried to imagine a big tornado outside, I opened the door instead to find a big storm with gusting winds and lots of lightning. I tried to conjure up a tornado but it didnt seem to make an impact whatsoever. I walked to my driveway and tried to fly, I just jumped into the air and fell, I couldnt feel any pain when I hit the ground which I thought was cool. I saw a group of Lebanese/Italian looking kids and walked over to them. I though I might ask them to be my valentine anyways to see their reaction. I asked them and they told me to piss off. I asked again explaining I needed to know for a dream forum. They approached me like a gang in the movies, I cant remember exactly what they said, but one of them said something in my ear which had a lot of meaning to me in that dream. It felt like an intense déjà vu. Then I hopped into my Dads car and started trying to make it levitate. It worked and I starting floating up into the air, I jumped out with my eyes closed and flapped my arms like a bird, I levitated but I didnt move anywhere, as soon as I opened my eyes, I fell to the ground along with the car. I walked inside again, and thought it would be cool trying to smash a window, because Id never done that before. I saw my mum and made sure she didnt mind, she said it was fine because this was a dream anyway. I did one last RC to make sure then walked over to the kitchen. TR was there and I felt uncomfortable, so I walked to the front door where my dad was. I saw a candle, picked it up, it had a solid metal case around it, the wick fell onto the bench and started burning, instinctively I went to put it out, but then thought how cool it would be to have a massive fire in the house, so left it. I ran behind the bench, then my dad put the fire out, I pegged the candle at the window and it completely shattered it, I started laughing because it scared the **** out of my dad and her friend who were talking, my dad got real mad, and I woke up.

----------


## GeetarGod

I did it   :smiley:  &#33; I read about the task last night and i decided i would try it. I woke up this morning without lucid dreaming got out of bed, and heard it was a snow day&#33; I hopped back into bed, and was lucid in no time. I did a lot of stuff before the valentine, but since it probably wouldnt interest you ill leave that out. I went to my job, a grocery store, and was walking around. I played hacky sack with a friend, but i sucked so i rubbed my hands togethor and slowed down time. All the voices were all slow mo too. It was the first time i had done that and it was friggen cool  :smiley:  &#33; So i was walking through the store with my friend and i saw this very attractive DC. I remembered the task and decided i would ask her to be my valentine, then go outside and try and make a tornado. So i went up and ask her very casually and she shut me down.   :Sad:  . I decided to turn back time and try agian.  I rubbed my hands togethor and watched as time went backwards to before i asked her. That was pretty sweet, though ive done it before. I asked agian and she said yes. Hooray&#33; First task ever done on first night ive been aware of it  ::bigteeth::  

Unfortunatly i woke up before i could attempt the tornado, but im pretty sure im too much of a noob to do it. But i will keep trying anyway.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Thanks, Clairity&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## funkstrman

*Valentine Lucid Task Complete*

I was in a laboratory dropping off some papers for a study an old University Professor was running when I woke from my dream to find myself laying in bed.  Concentrating, I was able to hold very still and imagine the receptionist&#39;s face until I was sucked back into the dream and then lucidity a few seconds later (love this feeling&#33 :wink2: .  So I was trying to stay calm and then remembered the lucid task.  I turned to my girlfriend and said, "Will you be my valentine?" She said, "Of course I will."  Then I felt mischievous so I sprayed water on the receptionist&#39;s face and proceeded to smash up the lab (which had fortuitously turned into an antique store) with a large baseball bat.  Very Fun.

----------


## sloth

Does it count if you&#39;ve already intentionally done this in the past?

----------


## Eligos

Did the advanced task, Tornado&#39;s are freaky.. It&#39;s in my DJ, second post.  

Link:  http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=41392

Eligos  ::bump::

----------


## dertykirk365

[font=Franklin Gothic Medium]
ok...I&#39;m nwto this site...I&#39;ve been LDing now for aout 10 years...since I was 7...I&#39;m 17 now...my dd taught me how to do it but anyways

the valentine was pretty easy...I was dreaming and walking down the streets in downtown Oil City...and the way I became lucid was the best part...Isjust walking and then I saw carmen elektra..in OIL CITY...Oil City is not  a place to see that woman...it just won&#39;t ever happen...so I had a realiycheck and I was in fact dreaming...then I remembered this task stuff so I decie to walkover and talk to her...I walked accross the street and up to her...I said will you be my valentine..she laughed and then her face got angry and she slapped me...that sucked...that was Wednesday...last night I completed the advanced task...I was skating through the mall and realised the security gaurds were actually applauding my tricks...that kikeme into a reality check right quick and in a hurry...I was just like no wa is this real...I&#39;m dreaming...so I jus kept skating for a little while busting out some fs flips...that&#39;s like my favorite trick to do in a lucid dream...anyways...then I rememberedte other task...so I skated outside...and summoned up a tornado..this was tricky cause at first it kept falling apart and sendin stuff flying every where...I had to save like 3 people from getting hit by debris...that wasn&#39;t too hard...after 10 yar of experience I&#39;ve gotten pretty good at flying...so i finally get the tondo to work and fw over to it...landed o m board and skated into it...it launched me ino space...which is a great place...if you can...take a trip to space...that is one of my favorite places to be...it&#39;s so calm and peaceful...but anwaysso when I hit the base of the tornado I just completely stopped moving for like a spl second and then started swirling...the colors were insane...i as like a trip back to the 60&#39;s...it was nuts...red green yellow orange...all swirling...it was just crazybut I was being swirld around...stuff kept hitting me and it was just all around weird...but then I got to the top and it launche men space...but I was just floating there and I lost lucidity for a minute...then it came back and I went to fly back down to earth but I woke up...that&#39;s about all i got

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did both tasks (lucid parts in blue)

I was in Paris with my family and we got our lunch from a cart. Then everybody disappeared and somebody told us it was nap time. Then we were trying to get back to our hotel room, but the hotel was so big we got lost. We ended up in a music store and somebody met an old friend and she took us back to our hotel room. When we got inside our hotel room we were making fun of it because it was filled with modern art and stuff.

Then I heard a voice say "Are you sure this isn&#39;t a dream"  and there were pickle jars on the floor. I did an RC  by looking at the numbers on a pickle jar and became lucid. Then I was in a parking lot and I saw a girl I went up to her with flowers and chocolate and asked her if she would be my Valentine and she said yes. Then a tornado came and I jumped into it. I felt like I was being twisted and then chills went through my body. And I woke up

----------


## Moonbeam

Yay I FINALLY did one&#33;  I&#39;m posting this before work to get maximum time with my badge; hopefully it will be here when I get home&#33;  (It is a short month; I&#39;m glad I did this before Valentine&#39;s Day).

Anyway, a short not too exciting lucid, except for the task.  I&#39;m putting my dogs in a truck outside my Dad&#39;s house, and I&#39;m having trouble keeping track of them and keeping them from getting in the street.  I think to myself, they&#39;ll be OK, it&#39;s just a dream.  For a second I don&#39;t even realize what I said, but then it hits me.  I start to run off towards a man I saw walking on the sidewalk, but then I see on of me dogs looking out at me, all happy and excited.  So I stop to let her out, and we run towards the elderly man I had seen.   I say "Will you be my Valentine?" and he looks at me in surprize, and mumbles something like "No, I&#39;ve already got a cat", and goes into his building.  I wasn&#39;t offended.  Then I ran off down the street, which turned tropical with palm trees, but it was soon over.

Well I wish I could have done the tornado one too, but maybe I still will.  There are a lot of double-task doers this month.

----------


## Clairity

> I say "Will you be my Valentine?" and he looks at me in surprize, and mumbles something like "No, I&#39;ve already got a cat", and goes into his building.[/b]



LOL.. Congrats Moonbeam&#33;

----------


## Howie

> Does it count if you&#39;ve already intentionally done this in the past?[/b]



That is a good question. 
Ironically enough, I have been sucked up into a tornado... consciously.
So I too am particularly curious.

But it seems like when it is a task, it is an on demand type of scenario. Much different really.

----------


## Wolfie

I&#39;ve completed the first task. I hope. 

Early today I was woken up way before my normal time, and so when I went back to sleep I got about three lucids in a row. During the first I became lucid walking down a street and instantly remembered the tasks. I walked up to a random person (female, about my age I think with long, pale brown hair) and asked her &#39;Will you be my valentine?&#39; She looked pretty freaked out, so I concentrated and tried summoned a better valentine. When I opened my eyes I saw someone dressed all in  black, with almost shoulder length black hair. I was pretty pleased with this new person and just about to ask him instead when I was woken up by my friend&#39;s brother.  :Sad: 
_
(It&#39;s of little consequence, but during the next lucid I managed to re-summon the cool-black-haired-dude. And a really nice corset-dress. I guess it all evens out.   )_

----------


## Seeker

> Does it count if you&#39;ve already intentionally done this in the past?
> [/b]




Nope, you have to do it in the month it is scheduled.  No sooner, nor later.  Sorry  :Sad:

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Yay, I did the simple one and attempted to do the hard one&#33;

I find myself standing on the middle of a highway with this guy named Steve. Steve&#39;s standing there swinging some ball on a string around. I&#39;m like "Hey, Steve only swings axes around, I must be dreaming&#33;" (  ::huh::  )   

So I go up to Steve. 
"Hey. You wanna go out with me? No wait, that&#39;s not it, it&#39;s.....Do you want to be my valentine?"
"Sure."

So that was the first task. Then like five of my friends came running up so I ran with them, totally ditching Steve. I decide to try the hard task, but for some reason I thought I was supposed to try and spawn a _purple_ tornado, and not get sucked up by it. So I end up spawning a 3 inch purple tornado with the face of my friend Emily on it.   ::shock::   It was actually quite frightening.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally got it done. This is copied form my Dream journal. I know it is long, so if you just want to read the part where I completed the Task--just read the red part.


Wow...I just had another Task of the Month</span>. And how appropriate, considering it is Valentine&#39;s Day.

I had gotten to sleep in, and I had been awake for a bit, but decided that today would be a good chance to do a WBTB. I wanted to get the Task done, and I thought that since it was Valentine&#39;s Day I might have extra inspiration to get the Task completed.

The dream started with me looking over a balcony of an apartment in which I supposedly lived. There were lots of people below in the yard or road or whatever was below the balcony. I remember thinking that something was not quite right with this. And I suddenly realized that I was dreaming.

I looked back down. I had to find someone to ask to be my Valentine. I saw some teenage boys from the neighborhood. At first I was reluctant, but then said to myself, "It doesn&#39;t matter--this is my dream--no one will know that I asked them to be my Valentine in a dream."

So I glided down the the ground level. And went up to M and asked him to be my Valentine. He looked at me like he thought I might be playing some sort of trick on him. He squinted his eyes a little and said, "Are you serious?"

Then my dream faded.

But I ended up back in the apartment and was still lucid. This time I recognized it as my friend E&#39;s apartment (of course it was not his either in real life). His family was there along with some family friends. They had been making cookies with sprinkles, but were now cleaning up.

<span style="color:#CC0000">I wanted to try the Task again, to see if I could get a better answer.

I asked E&#39;s sister. She said, "Sure, why not."

Then I asked a blond girl, "Will you be my Valentine?"

She said, "Yeah, because I owe you." I looked at her somewhat confused.

She said, "The meeting tonight......I&#39;ll be getting you your pin and uniform."

At first I felt slightly alarmed, then thought "There is no meeting. This is just my dream. How funny that my brain would come up with that."

Then I asked another girl that was about 15. (There were only girls in the room--no guys.)

She said that she couldn&#39;t be my Valentine because she was already a sister.

I asked her why she couldn&#39;t be both. And then she went on about not being able to drive herself anywhere and how she was a burden on others because of that. It didn&#39;t actually make a lot of sense. But I let her go on.

Then a guy in his late 20&#39;s walked in with a little girl about two years old on his shoulders. I walked up to him to ask, but at the last minute I asked the little girl instead. She couldn&#39;t talk so I didn&#39;t expect an answer. But I just talked to her like you do to a toddler. "Hi...you are just so cute...hey, do you want to be my Valentine? That would be fun, huh? And, see, you are wearing hearts on your dress. You are already all dressed up for Valentine&#39;s Day."

At that point I figued I&#39;d asked enough people...an interesting variety...and had gotten an interesting variety of answers.

I thought, "What else can I ask them?" I thought back to the Task in November where we were supposed to ask people of we were dreaming. I decided to do that again.

So I started with the blond girl whose meeting I was supposed to attend that night. I asked her if I was dreaming and she nodded and said yes.

I went down the line and everyone was saying yes. Finally the last girl I got to I asked, "But _how_ do you know I am dreaming?" I really wanted to know what she would say.

She said, " Because this all sounds like it is being recorded in a studio." (I was not expecting that answer). And the funny thing is as she said that sentence, her voice started sounding all echo-y and unnatural.</span>

Then the dream faded again.

BUt I ended up back in the apartmant again. This time it was empty. I looked at the table that still had lots of sprinkles left on it fron the cookies they were making.

I suddenly had an idea inspired by my mom.

In real life my mom and I started eating a raw vegan diet about 6 weeks ago. A few weeks ago she told me about a dream she had where she was eating pork, and then became lucid (her first lucid dream--and it was just from listening to me talk about it). She then thought, "Well, since this is just a dream, I might as well finish eating this pork" Since it was tasting so good....  ::D:  .

<span style="color:#3333FF">So looked around the apartment. I saw some cookie dough and put it in my mouth. It didn&#39;t taste as good as I had wished. I remembered that in real life I had been craving peanut butter cookies with chocolate chips.

I opened the fridge. And sure enough, on a plate all made up nice and with plastic wrap over it was a large batch of that kind of cookie. I took one and ate it and was incredibly thankful that my dream taste buds were fully working in this dream.

I started to take another, then paused, momentarily feeling guilty for taking the cookies that E&#39;s mom had put away. It was obvious that they were supposed to be a gift for someone.

I then had to remind myself that this was still my dream--that&#39;s why I was getting to eat these in the first place. That no one would ever miss these cookies.

So I spent the next five minutes (or so it seemed) just eating one cookie after another.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Seeker

Alright Twoshadows&#33;

This is the reason why I chose sometimes boring sounding tasks.  Dream characters can come up with some of the most random stuff?

You gotta wonder where it comes from sometimes....

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Seeker&#33;

Yeah, my favorite Tasks are always the ones that involve interaction with dream characters. I am always so curious to see what they will do and say. I suppose it says something about yourself....

I never did complete the Mind Reading one. I still really want to try that one.

----------


## cidus

I completed both tasks last night usin g a WILD technique  ::D: 

When I first entered my dream (after playing around a bit), I tried to remember the advanced task. once I did I started to conjure up a tornado. Since I was in a dry, sandy, desert area, it was easy for me to make a quite visible one. I went inside it and was nearly blinded by all the sand. I jumped out and started looking for someone to ask. I eventualy found Marge Simpson, so I asked her. She said sure, but her voice was a low, creepy, resonating one which scared me; so I left. I went looking for my dream girl, who is in nearly all my lucids (I&#39;m prettty sure she&#39;s my dream guide), and I asked her. She said aid Okay, and then did something I couldn&#39;t remember (that&#39;s when I lost lucidity). then the rest of my dream took place.

I found that the advanced task was easiest, because for the basic it was really hard for me to find the two people. I think that in the end, completing the basic gave me more satisfaction.

----------


## ivey

Okay, I&#39;m coming in on this late, but since I only joined like 10 days ago, I hope I&#39;m not *too* late to do this. I had a short LD last night. Weirdly, I had 3 tasks I wanted to complete. One was to write a poem in my LD to prove that it could be done, one was to ask someone to be my Valentine, and one was to create the tornado and be sucked into it.

I think I came into the dream lucid. It was blackness. I "summoned" the first person I could think of. My mom. (Weird. I wished it had been my husband or at least some cute guy.)  ::roll::  Anyway, she was sitting there and I said, "Mom, I&#39;m on this LD message board, and I have a task. One of them is to ask you to be my Valentine." She just looked at me kind of annoyed.

"Will you be my Valentine, Mom?"

She didn&#39;t answer. She just continued to look annoyed.  :tongue2: 

Then I said, "Okay... task complete. Next is the tornado."

I reached into my pocket and pulled out a gust of wind. I threw it and it spun around me. It didn&#39;t "suck me into it", but I was in the center of it.

"Task completed again." I said out loud to... myself, I guess.  :tongue2: 

Finally I wrote my poem. It was stupid and silly as I knew it would be, but I also had a feeling I didn&#39;t have long to continue to sleep, so it had to be short enough to remember it and get it written before my baby woke me up:

"I saw a man who swallowed a fly.
I asked him "Why?",
As I peed in his eye.
Angrily, he said,
"So that it would die&#33;"

That&#39;s the whole dream. I woke up immediately afterwards.

----------


## Moonbeam

> "I saw a man who swallowed a fly.
> I asked him "Why?",
> As I peed in his eye.
> Angrily, he said,
> "So that it would die&#33;"
> 
> [/b]



  ::laughhard::  This was the first part I saw and read in your post--I thought it was a dream conversation you had.  I can&#39;t read it without hearing the tune of "I Know an Old Lady (who swallowed a fly)" in my head.

Maybe the first in a somewhat strange poetry collection for kids??

----------


## skywatcher

I did the easy task last night.  Walked up to a stranger and asked if she&#39;d  be my valentine.  She just looked at me and then repeated her phone number then walked away like a zombie.  Pretty creepy.

I also created a small tornado but it fizzled out before I could jump in.

----------


## ViSions

Think I&#39;ll try the valentine one if I get another LD soon  :smiley:

----------


## zhine

Completed both last night  :yumdumdoodledum: 

I was having an interesting chat with Richard Hammond (of Top Gear in the uk) when it got really windy and I put my arms out and ended up flying around like a kite. Finally clicked that being 50ft in the air meant I was dreaming so swooped down and asked Mr Hammond if he&#39;d be my valentine. He agreed, and I apologised to him that I had to dash off in search of a tornado...
By now it was a gorgeous blue-sky day, perhaps in the Alps, so I was trying to figure out whether to fly off to the States, spin, or ask for a tornado, when a tiny little one popped in to existance right in front of me.
It was golden in the centre, with a white disk surrounding. As it was so small I flew above it to jump down into it - but it was a little too small and I had to stretch it with my hands - and ended up dropping through to the floor beneath it. 
Then, job having been done, albeit with disappointingly little drama, I headed off in search of further adventures   ::cooler::  

May I have my wings please, to enjoy for a few days - wish I could schedule what seem to be monthly LD&#39;s at the moment for the start of the month, but at least I&#39;m remembering my monthly missions...

----------


## Howie

> Completed both last night  :yumdumdoodledum: 
> May I have my wings please, to enjoy for a few days - wish I could schedule what seem to be monthly LD&#39;s at the moment for the start of the month, but at least I&#39;m remembering my monthly missions...[/b]




Well Done.   ::goodjob2::  Enjoy the wings&#33;

----------


## zhine

thank you for the speedy wing delivery Howetzer  :smiley:

----------


## Howie

> thank you for the speedy wing delivery Howetzer [/b]



No Problem&#33;   ::content::  
You have to make the most of the time you have left.   ::flyaway::

----------


## Shade

Finally&#33;&#33; My first lucid dream in a few weeks. I was dreaming about me and my dog, but he was yellow. So then i realized i was dreaming and then remembered the task. I went to some city-like area and asked this girl if she wanted to be my valetine and this is what she said: "get a way from me you ugly pig", mean DC&#39;s &#092;
 :Sad:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I went to some city-like area and asked this girl if she wanted to be my valetine and this is what she said: "get a way from me you ugly pig", mean DC&#39;s &#092;
>  [/b]




Aw. That&#39;s to bad. Since you were lucid you should have transformed her into an ugly piglet as a way to teach your DC&#39;s to be be more respectful.   ::wink::   They can be pretty heartless sometimes.

Congrats at completing a lucid task. It&#39;s something I have yet to accomplish this month and you are officially envied by me.

----------


## Clairity

> she said: "get a way from me you ugly pig", [/b]



Wow.. that _was_ harsh&#33;  Congrats on completing the task tho&#33;&#33;

----------


## someweirdsin

After a lucid drought i finally had 3 lucids in a row in which i remembered this task.  

I was in a bar with my mum in some far away place.  A camel behind the bar was trying to nibble my face and i became lucid.  I began to loose vibrancy as soon as i did but i just relaxed and slowly rubbed my hands together focusing on the sensation.  This is an awesome technique.  

I didnt want to ask my mum to be my valentine so i casually looked around the bar until i met a beautiful girl with very curly blonde hair and asked her if she would like to be my valentine.  She was very enthusiastic and said ´hell yes&#33;´ in seductive tones and then ahem... we may have had sex... but who am i to say?    ::wink::  

Later on in that dream i asked another DC, this time a guy.  He said yes but he was very shy and nervous.  He couldn´t talk to me without stuttering.  

I find sexuality in my dreams very interesting.  In waking life im bisexual but general much more attracted to men.  In my dreams im much more attracted to women.  Also when i dreamed of the blonde girl i willed myself to make love to her as a man and then when i looked at my reflection i WAS a man.  

Sorry if that´s too much information   :Oops:   but i find it fascinating, and i love to share it with anyone interested.

----------


## legbuh

Well, this being my 2nd month, and just finding this Task of the Month, I am happy to say I was able to complete the easy one..

It was actually in a WILD.  The night before I got blasted... out WAYY too late with the boys.  The next day, just shot... tired.. etc..  

Went to bed the next night at 9pm.   A little early, but beat.  I closed my eyes and started having a little HI and the "voices" and sounds I hear when I WILD were already there.  A few seconds after closing my eyes.  I thought "cool, an easy WILD&#33;"

The next thing I know I&#39;m sitting at a table with 2 people.  It isn&#39;t really that focused but before going to bed I wanted to do this task, and try and find my DG.

So, there one gal, staring blankley across the room in a chair.  I thought I&#39;d rather will someone else in to ask, but stability was an issue here..  it didn&#39;t feel like it would last.  So I screamed at her:

"Hey&#33;  Will YOU be my valentine?"  She looked blankley up and me, and kept her sober expression.  I didn&#39;t get an answer.

Well, then I shouted "I would like to meet my dream guide&#33;"  The two people in the room looked at me like I was nuts.. haha..  Right as I went to rub my hands together to increase focus, I lost it all.  Woke up 7am the next morning.   :smiley: 

Woohoo&#33;  My first task&#33;

----------


## Placebo

I had this dream a while ago in Feb, but didn&#39;t post it here.
I attempted the tornado task, but didn&#39;t quite cut it. Here&#39;s what happened:

[...]
I remember the tornado task, and try summoning a tornado.
The wind whips around, but it won&#39;t solidify in a tornado.
Annoyed, I use my finger to help me concentrate on the movement. I wiggle my finger in a circular motion.

I don&#39;t think I got the tornado right, and the dream ended soon after
[...]

----------


## zypher0550

This was my first lucid dream in a month, and I managed to do the tornado task.

So I&#39;m dreaming, and I&#39;m in this ghost town sort of place, which seemed odd but I didn&#39;t realize I was dreaming until a bright blue light appeared before me, and it suddenly dawned on me, like the light told me or something.  I remembered the task, so I swirled my arms around each other to summon the wind, and then thrust it out into a tornado.  I then flew upwards over it, and dropped myself in.

It was really weird.  My surroundings we&#39;re a blur (as you&#39;d expect in a tornado), but it seemed like my body was starting to dissolve into the tornado.  So I closed my eyes and stopped it, afraid I would lose the dream.

----------


## Kyhaar

> This was my first lucid dream in a month, and I managed to do the tornado task.
> 
> So I&#39;m dreaming, and I&#39;m in this ghost town sort of place, which seemed odd but I didn&#39;t realize I was dreaming until a bright blue light appeared before me, and it suddenly dawned on me, like the light told me or something.  I remembered the task, so I swirled my arms around each other to summon the wind, and then thrust it out into a tornado.  I then flew upwards over it, and dropped myself in.
> 
> It was really weird.  My surroundings we&#39;re a blur (as you&#39;d expect in a tornado), but it seemed like my body was starting to dissolve into the tornado.  So I closed my eyes and stopped it, afraid I would lose the dream.
> [/b]




Just in time for this board to be locked&#33;

----------


## Janos

Last night I managed to do the tornado one&#33; I know it&#39;s too late, but it was a complete accident anyway.

I was already lucid, and was flying off to a different location when all of a sudden tornadoes started appearing all around, and I had to land. Then I suddenly remembered to try getting sucked into one, so I ran straight in&#33; I&#39;ve never dreamed of a tornado before in my life, nor have I ever seen one, so it seems like it was just pure chance, since I didn&#39;t even ask those tornadoes to appear, and hadn&#39;t even been thinking about this task&#33; 
The effect was less than spectacular, however. I kind of floated there slowly spinning in the middle of a wall of swirly stuff, then it spit me back out. Oh, well&#33;

----------


## Howie

> Last night I managed to do the tornado one&#33; I know it&#39;s too late, but it was a complete accident anyway.
> 
> I was already lucid, and was flying off to a different location when all of a sudden tornadoes started appearing all around, and I had to land. Then I suddenly remembered to try getting sucked into one, so I ran straight in&#33; I&#39;ve never dreamed of a tornado before in my life, nor have I ever seen one, so it seems like it was just pure chance, since I didn&#39;t even ask those tornadoes to appear, and hadn&#39;t even been thinking about this task&#33; 
> The effect was less than spectacular, however. I kind of floated there slowly spinning in the middle of a wall of swirly stuff, then it spit me back out. Oh, well&#33;[/b]



Well congrats anyway. 
I wish I could give you half a wing.   ::wink::  
Maybe your success will quickly carry over into March.

----------


## ErikSter

i just had my first LD and i remembered to create a tornado.  my friends were DCs and when i started to make a big tornado they freaked.  being nice, i just made a small 15 foot tornado and threw a DC into it.  for some reason she got covered in green goo inside it.

----------


## GeetarGod

Ugh... i completed the tornado task thursday night. I was one day off  :Sad: . It was pretty cool. I was at work, became lucid, remembered the task and went outside. There were already a bunch of funnel clouds in the sky waiting for me, so after very little effort i coaxed one down onto me. it was pretty cool, it sucked me in and i got shot out in an entirely different place with a bubbler full of weed.   :smiley:

----------


## Janos

> Well congrats anyway. 
> I wish I could give you half a wing.   
> Maybe your success will quickly carry over into March.
> [/b]



Hope so&#33;   ::content::

----------

